# Mainboard wird zu heiss.



## Slimeman (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten eine neue Grafikkarte gegönnt (Zotac gtx680)
Das war vorher meine einzige schlechte Komponente an meinem Pc.
Ich habe das Ding angeschlossen und Treiber installiert etc.
Direkt Battlefield3 auf Ultra gestellt und gezockt.
Dabei wurde mein Mainboard so heiß, dass es die Leistung runterschraubte (70°)
Nun frage ich mich wie man ein Mainboard und Prozzi Gescheit und günstig kühlen kann

• Übertaktet: nein

• Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3

• CPU: AMD FX 6100

• RAM: DDR3 4x4GB 16GB

• Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX680 Retail 2GB

• Festplatte: 1,5TB SATA

• Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W

• Temperaturen: CPU: Unter Last: ~65° Keine Last: ~40° Graka: max 60° Board: min 50° max 70°
Mein Board hat 2 TempIn
Der eine bleibt bei (33°) (Input 1)
Der andere Ist extrem Heiss (70°) (Input 0)


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Januar 2013)

Du solltest den Airflow in deinem Case mit mehr Lüftern verbessern.


----------



## Westcoast (5. Januar 2013)

kühler für die cpu kann man den Thermalright Macho HR-02 nehmen, für weniger geld den alpenfön Sella.
welche gtx 680 ist es denn genau? referenzdesign  karten werden warm, aber die hitze wird aus dem gehäuse transportiert.

da bekommt die cpu und der ram nicht soviel hitze ab. 

mit welchem programm wurden die temperaturen ausgelesen?

ist das gehäuse gut belüftet mit einem guten airflow, ist nämlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2013)

Also persönlich finde ich die Temperaturen jetzt nicht so katastrophal.
Welchen CPU Kühler hast du ?


----------



## Slimeman (5. Januar 2013)

Immoment sind beide seiten offen und ich habe die Zotac retail...
Die Errreicht maximal 61,5°
Als Programm benutze Ich CPU Hardware Monitor
Der zeigt alle Temps, Spannungen, wie Lüfterauslastungen an 

Als kühler habe ich ein Boxed


----------



## Westcoast (5. Januar 2013)

also wenn du keine abstürze hast und das system rennt, würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. cpukühler kann man tauschen.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2013)

> Das war vorher meine einzige schlechte Komponente an meinem Pc.


Nicht wirklich.. das Netzteil ist immer noch Mist.



> • Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX680 Retail 2GB


Welches Modell? Link?



> • Temperaturen: CPU: Unter Last: ~65° Keine Last: ~40° Graka: max 60° Board: min 50° max 70°
> Mein Board hat 2 TempIn
> Der eine bleibt bei (33°) (Input 1)
> Der andere Ist extrem Heiss (70°) (Input 0)


Mit was ausgelesen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Slimeman schrieb:


> Als kühler habe ich ein Boxed


 
Das passt doch. Wenn du dem die Sporen gibts, kühlt er die CPU auf weniger als Raumtemperatur herunter.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das passt doch. Wenn du dem die Sporen gibts, kühlt er die CPU auf weniger als Raumtemperatur herunter.


 Mit solchen meldungen sollte man vorsichtig sein, nicht dass das jetzt noch welche glauben ^^


----------



## Slimeman (5. Januar 2013)

ZOTAC Geforce GTX 680
Und ausgelesen wurde Es mit CPU HardwareMonitor
Und
http://www.conrad.nl/medias/global/c...B.EPS_1000.jpg
Das fette blaue Ding wo Asus drauf steht ist meiner meinung lang am wärmsten


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

Dann schnall da nen Lüfter drauf. Vielleicht nen kleinen 60mm Quirl?

Edit: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78LMUSB3/

Das ist die NB.

Vielleicht passt ein 40er.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Der Conrad Link geht nicht.


----------



## timbo01 (5. Januar 2013)

Kann es sein dass dir der Input 0 (70°C) die Temp der Spannungswandler anzeigt. Wenn ja, kein Grund zu Sorge: Die SpaWa sind für Temperaturen bis ~120°C geeignet.
Wegen deinen "Leistungseinbrüchen" würde ich sagen ist die CPU Schuld. Mein AMD Fängt bei ~60°C das Drosseln (=Takt senken) an. Versuchs also erstmal mit einem neuen CPU-Kühler

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
Gruß Timo


----------



## SubLeo (5. Januar 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Das ist die NB.
> 
> Vielleicht passt ein 40er.


 
Mit einem solchen habe ich es geschafft die NB um atemberaubende 3 Grad zu drücken. Also nicht so der Hit wenn man das erst bei 5000 U/min erreicht.


----------



## unre4l (5. Januar 2013)

Eventuell kannst du diese Caseking.de » Zubehör » Chipsatz-Kühler hier anschauen, wenn dein CPU-Kühler nicht zu breit ist


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

SubLeo schrieb:


> Mit einem solchen habe ich es geschafft die NB um atemberaubende 3 Grad zu drücken. Also nicht so der Hit wenn man das erst bei 5000 U/min erreicht.


 
Ich kühle damit meine SpaWas und Elkos von "Finger verbrennen" auf Hand-warm runter.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn die NB zu heiß wird braucht man keinen NB Lüfter 
Einfach mal den Kühler runternehmen und das was Asus als WLP bezeichnet durch echte ersetzten


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

Brachte laut PCGH ganze 0,1 Grad.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

^^kommt auf das board an und wieviel WLP da wirklich drauf ist 

Ich habe schon Boards von Asus gehabt da fehlte die WLP gänzlich 

Ist aber eigendlich kein großes Geheimniss das Asus da schlampt.
Auf jeder Benchsession wird diese immer als erstes getauscht


----------



## Westcoast (5. Januar 2013)

zufälligerweise hat der threadersteller auch ein ASUS board. ich weiss auch nicht warum ASUS da so schlampt.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

Nach dem Kauf eines ASUS MoBo und Soundkarte werde ich diesen Hersteller ignorieren. War beides defekt. Das Board mit mehreren Sachen.


----------



## Slimeman (5. Januar 2013)

d.h ich werde mich mal nach einem neuen CPU kühler und ner neuen WLP umgucken....
Und wenigstens 2 Lüfter an meinem Gehäuse befestigen 
Oder?


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

2 Gehäuselüfter Minimum sind ein Muss.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, 2 Gehäuselüfter sind Minimum. (Für PCs die nicht nur mit Office Hardware bestückt sind)
Am Besten einen vorne unten rein und einen hinten oben raus. Noch ein paar Mehr schaden natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Slimeman (6. Januar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt ein neues Gehäuse bestellt Mit 6 120mm Lüftern und einem 140mm Lüfter
Cougar Solution
Aber halt auf Amazon nur hier ist das Datenblatt 
Dann noch das be quiet Darkrock 2
und halt die Lüfter von Cougar...
Verbesserungscorschläge?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Januar 2013)

Hier das Fractal Arc. Das hat einen guten Airflow mit guten integrierten Lüftern.
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

